# Lotronex question?



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Thank you Jeff for the great news!!! What do we do now in terms of getting the information to our doctors. I had my doctor send the patient-phtsyician agreement that was on the web site June 7, 2002.So what should I ask him to do now?


----------

